# Einladung



## DaaN (16. Mai 2007)

Hi @ all

Mein Opa hat bald Geburtstag und wir 70. und ich hab ihm angeboten mit Photoshop eine Einladung zu designen ...

Jetzt brauch ich euere Tips wie ich sie gestalten sollte... 

Material:

Photoshop 6.0 / Bild von ihm als Kind /


----------



## lokas (16. Mai 2007)

Am besten besuchst du irgend eine Partyseite und guckst dir verschiedene Flyer an und holst dir dort "inspration"

Ich selbst habe erst vor kurzwem was ähnliches mit Photoshop/Indesign für meine Mutter erstellt. Ich weiss nicht ob man in Deutschland die Pendlerzeitschrift 20minuten auch kennt?


----------



## Muster Max (16. Mai 2007)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist der 70 Geburtstag ja schon etwas ganz besonderes aus
diesem Grund würde ich Dir da lieber zu etwas klassischem raten auch mit dem Hinter-
grund, das Dein Opa ja zu der älteren Generation gehört und mit solch "neumodischem"
SchnickSchnack nichts anzufangen weiß. Aus diesem Grund von mir aus die Empfehlung
lieber etwas: Schlichtes der 70 Jahrfeier angemessenes vielleicht Gold oder Silberelemente
um das Photo Deines Opas gruppieren, Eine ansprechende, feierliche Schriftart sollte das
ganze abrunden. Kein schwarz eher warme Grautöne etc. Dazu noch einen kessen Spruch
eines schlauen Kopfes - fertig.

Nichts wirklich konkretes aber vielleicht Hilft Dir das ja bereits ein wenig weiter.

mfg Muster Max

Inspirationsquelle: http://www.zitate.de/


----------



## DaaN (16. Mai 2007)

Danke, Danke sind doch schon recht gute Ideen 

@lokas

Jop, glaube aber auch das das ein bisschen
Zitat von Muster Max 
"neumodischem" SchnickSchnack nichts anzufangen   weiß.   

@ Muster Max 

Jop so hab ich mir das auch gedacht so Gold/Silber er hat auch ein Bild von sich als kleiner Junge wo er am schreiben ist...  

EDIT: srr... für die Rechtschreibfehler war grade essen und kann mich nicht konzentrieren!

Als die Einladung soll die Hälfte eines D4 blattes sein.


Also auf der ersten Seite möchte ich i-wie die 70 präsentieren weiss nur nicht wie habe noch keine Ahnung sollte halt auch so im alten Style aussehen...

dann auf der nächste Seite sein Bild / Text 

nächste Seite Gedicht / Spruch ....


----------

